# I Did It!



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Since my DH is still having vision problems and is not allowed to drive at the moment we decided that this weekend was the perfect time for me to learn to pull the OB... didn't go too far - about 20 minutes from home, but I did do it.... ALL! I was even able to get it the OB back on to it's pad at home in the first shot - of course we were not making any land speed records and I am still nervous about pulling in town with traffic, but I have proved that I can do it.

Next trip out will be next weekend to Tualatin for the annual Halloween party... nervous about pulling through that tight construction zone in Salem - I do have back-up though - our friends will be traveling with us if it gets to be too much for me!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t worry about the speed, we don t need any one setting speed records anyway









Assuming you have mirrors that are wide enough to see dowwn the side of the TT, then remember, if the mirrors fit, the trailer fits. Drive at the pace that you feel confortable.

John


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Slow and steady *ALWAYS* wins the race! Good job!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job.

When in doubt remember your GOAL. (Get Out And Look







)

Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your solo voyage!









You have proved that you CAN do it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Brava!!!!





































... just remember that a semi _must_ have enough room 
to drive through the construction too! ... you will have enough room!

MaeJae


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Way to go! Glad you did it.

Remember -especially with a trailer in tow "speed kills"

Slow and steady is best.

Map Guy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good job. I suggest you creatre yuorself a checklist for hooking up/unhooking, just to make sure you don't forget anything. Even vetran RVs miss something once in a while. Once I forgot to lock the hitch after it slide onto the ball of my TT. How it made it the entire trip without coming off I have no idea. pure luck.

Regards, Glenn

PS. I don't know about all these women learning how to tow. It just takes away one more thing we men are useful for. Pretty soon the only value we'll be is to "check that oil stuff in the .motor thing under the front end part".


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU !! I have been wanting to get my DW more comfortable handleing the rig. Just in case she needs to and to give me a break at times.

Congrats and take your time.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Since my DH is still having vision problems and is not allowed to drive at the moment we decided that this weekend was the perfect time for me to learn to pull the OB... didn't go too far - about 20 minutes from home, but I did do it.... ALL! I was even able to get it the OB back on to it's pad at home in the first shot - of course we were not making any land speed records and I am still nervous about pulling in town with traffic, but I have proved that I can do it.


Congratulations! I still have not mastered the backing up part, so way to go with that!!

When I get nervous about some upcoming part of the journey, I just keep telling myself to take it one mile at a time, or one block at a time. I also realize that those signs are called Speed LIMITS for a reason. It is suppose to be the maximum speed you travel, within reason, there is nothing that says you have to go that fast. I found reminding myself of that fact really helped me feel more comfortable driving slowly. The more I drive the more comfortable I get.

Elizabeth


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!! I hereby bestow upon you the prestigious title of "Camper-Towing Woman"!! It is a title not to be taken lightly, and the rigorous training of getting behind the wheel and doing it takes nerves of steel!!
Seriously, I'm so proud you have "joined the ranks". You'll feel much more comfortable as you get more practice. Just make sure everything's hooked up right, the STEPS are up (had to replace a set myself, and don't know how many I see going down the road with them down), and do a complete walk-around, and adjust your mirrors for you. As you progress, remember to give those 18 wheelers all the room they want, and you'll find that they are usually very courteous of a person towing, as they know your limits for quick stops/starts. Don't be ashamed to be in the slow lane......that's what they made them for!!
Again, congratulations!!








Darlene


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Since my DH is still having vision problems and is not allowed to drive at the moment we decided that this weekend was the perfect time for me to learn to pull the OB... didn't go too far - about 20 minutes from home, but I did do it.... ALL! I was even able to get it the OB back on to it's pad at home in the first shot - of course we were not making any land speed records and I am still nervous about pulling in town with traffic, but I have proved that I can do it.
> 
> Next trip out will be next weekend to Tualatin for the annual Halloween party... nervous about pulling through that tight construction zone in Salem - I do have back-up though - our friends will be traveling with us if it gets to be too much for me!


Congratulations!!! It will get easier with each trip!

Linda


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*WOO HOO!!!! WAY TO GO!!!!!!







*
You'll get more comfortable with practice, just take your time and don't try to win any races.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Once you have done it few times will be an expert.

Thor


----------



## Lostcookie9933 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I need to have a hook up check list to help Dh as his knees act up.
I do 95 % of the packing inside...Need a list!Forgot syrup &#128541;
I need to learn hook up and unhook up procedures.

Drive set mirrors, set brake set up...We have F 250 4x4 OB is 27 RSDS...a big truck and outback&#128556;&#128521;


----------



## D. Wall (Feb 25, 2017)

I know this is an older post, but Congratulations! I started pulling ours a couple years ago ( I'm impatient, lol, and sometimes DH had to work, and I still wanted to go out). I pull it and back it into our driveway, as well as campsites, sometimes our DD guides me in. I have hooked up and unhooked, but as suggested above a check list is a great idea! I'll have to make one. It's important to drive the speed you are comfortable with and according to the weather conditions.

Congrats!


----------

